# ts Cote d'Azur and ts Lisieux



## crusty crabb (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello, 
Looking to find general arrangement drawings of either of these sncf cross channel ferry's or dry dock photos .Tried the usual places NMM etc
Thanks Pat


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you're going to have to try the French equivalent of the NMM.

I can tell you that there are no plans or dry dock photos of Lisieux held at Newhaven Museum or at the Our Newhaven website, as I work with both of them.

I wish you luck, they were sleek looking ships.


----------

